# 26g Kanthal 100m rolls



## Raslin (30/5/20)

Where can I get 100m rolls of Kanthal?


----------



## Raslin (31/5/20)

Bump


----------



## Christos (31/5/20)

It’s not much but it’s yours if you want it.


----------



## Raslin (31/5/20)

Thanks for the offer @Christos but I am specifically looking for Kantal bulk spools. Vaporwave used to sell 100m rolls but I see they stopped that product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/5/20)

Raslin said:


> Thanks for the offer @Christos but I am specifically looking for Kantal bulk spools. Vaporwave used to sell 100m rolls but I see they stopped that product.


I missed that. 
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ducts/copy-of-kidney-puncher-kanthal-a1-100ft

But it’s only 30m.


----------



## Raslin (2/6/20)

Christos said:


> I missed that.
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ducts/copy-of-kidney-puncher-kanthal-a1-100ft
> 
> But it’s only 30m.



Thanks Dude, I am going to get this. Did not know about this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (2/6/20)

Damn that is a legit price for "comp" wire


----------

